

Google Apps outage? - philip1209

Is anybody else having errors while trying to access gmail and google apps? I'm failing on multiple domains on mobile, local wifi, and across the country through a VPN.
======
sp332
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4725017> and whatever it
is, it seems to be fixed now and there's nothing on the Google Apps status
page.

------
mdwrigh2
Was having issues a couple minutes ago, everything seems to be back up in
working order now.

------
zaptheimpaler
I'm seeing issues too. Can't access gmail or youtube, and I can't sign out.

------
rbanffy
Works from here

